

Omega 3 fatty acids from fish make mice less likely to overreact to loud noises - cwan
http://www.futurepundit.com/archives/006805.html

======
pasbesoin
I haven't noticed a dramatic difference with omega 3's. I am rather sensitive
to noise; I find it quite difficult to tune out particularly human background
noise when I am trying to concentrate on something else and am not
participating in that noise.

Thunderstorms, etc., are fine. Neighboring conversations, music, TV, etc., not
so much (not at all).

